

Proving God - mosiac
http://ink.bluegape.com/proving-god/

======
MyraMains
My first thought was that the author was being overly sarcastic in an effort
to make fun of willful ignorance. Now I think he is more like the religious
version of the "NASA faked the moon landing" people. What few facts he offers
are completely wrong or greatly misunderstood. The entire article can be
summed up in one sentence: Science is to hard for him to understand so God
must exist.

~~~
roopeshv
first law: poe's law... Then I concluded, "nope, religious nut"

------
Piskvorrr
Right. So someone called it "the goddamn particle", media bowdlerized it to
"the God particle", and suddenly its probable existence _proves_ God? Hmmm...I
have a very nice bridge for sale, while we're in this territory.

